# Check out this 1



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Very Clean TORO 726 Snowblower


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice except for the price. I wish we could still get those old decals


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

7 H.P. and a *62* inch cut! I gotta see this thing in action.


----------

